# Nude Back (NSFW)



## bjorkfiend (Mar 13, 2009)

...


----------



## bjorkfiend (Mar 13, 2009)

...


----------



## Big Mike (Mar 13, 2009)

I like the shape/form in an abstract way and I think the composition works well.

I do think that the under exposure is hurting the image though.  It could still be dark & moody without being so underexposed.


----------



## bjorkfiend (Mar 13, 2009)

...


----------



## MyaLover (Mar 14, 2009)

+1 for it being underexposed.  Can I play with the original?


----------



## bjorkfiend (Mar 14, 2009)

...


----------



## Village Idiot (Mar 15, 2009)

It reminds me of Annie Leibovitz's nudes she did for the Pirelli tire company's calendar. They were dark and underexposed, but you could se the lines and they were very subtle photographs despite being dark. The only difference between those and this is that they had a blue hue to them and weren't so warm.


----------



## bjorkfiend (Mar 15, 2009)

...


----------



## saycheese76 (Mar 15, 2009)

I really like the composition.  I also like the curve of the spine.  I wonder if getting the flash a bit lower for more oblique lighting and moving it a bit closer for more falloff would better showcase the contour of the spine and the definition up around the shoulders.  Again, great comp.


----------



## abraxas (Mar 15, 2009)

Exposure is a state of mind. I know, I've been in dark rooms.  Looks good to me the way it is. Nice work!


----------



## bjorkfiend (Mar 15, 2009)

...


----------



## Battou (Mar 15, 2009)

I think this would look great in BW


----------



## bjorkfiend (Mar 15, 2009)

...


----------



## stsinner (Mar 15, 2009)

Post wasn't appreciated by OP, so it was removed.


----------



## bjorkfiend (Mar 15, 2009)

...


----------



## saycheese76 (Mar 17, 2009)

bjorkfiend said:


> It could have been an ocelot and the outcome would be the same.


Ocelot porn FTW.


----------



## Battou (Mar 17, 2009)

bjorkfiend said:


> I actually did a BW conversion on this using Wally's BW action (recommended by someone here but don't recall who).  When I viewed it on the CRT on my other computer it was neither B nor W so I left it alone.



I do not understand where you are going with this one, good B&W is never B or W, it's either shades or grey or in the case of true BW it is both true B and true W.

One person here (by chance the same one who requested the original) does (or atleast used to) a lot of BW's like what I could see this being. I think you could see exactly what I am thinking by checking out some of the photo threads by MyaLover.

*EDIT*

AWWWWEEE, I was going to post some links to a couple few in particular but all my favorite ones have all been deleted on the hosting end and nothing but comments remain


----------



## bjorkfiend (Mar 17, 2009)

...


----------



## Moonb007 (Mar 17, 2009)

I think its a great pose, I love the curve and the slight showing of the spine.  I do agree with everyone on the ex poser, its just a little to dark...with that said, I think the image should be on the dark side to start with, just not that dark.  Try raising by a couple stops next time...Heck, shoot one how you would normally and then just bump it up and shoot a second one.


----------



## bjorkfiend (Mar 17, 2009)

...


----------



## Moonb007 (Mar 18, 2009)

I would be interested in seeing that one then...I could also just be my monitor.


----------



## Daki_One (Mar 23, 2009)

i must agree. i love the concept but the body itself seems a little underexposed. 

still love it though =p


----------



## JE Kay (Mar 23, 2009)

I think it would look cool if you took the head out all together and maybe punched it up just a tiny tiny bit. 

Nice image though. :thumbup:


----------



## bjorkfiend (Mar 23, 2009)

...


----------



## Big Mike (Mar 24, 2009)

Something to try.

When you are editing/adjusting the shot.  Look at the histogram (open 'levels' in Photoshop for example) and drag the slider to the edge of the 'graph'.  In this shot, I would guess that you could drag the white point down a fair bit, which would brighten it up.


----------



## bjorkfiend (Mar 24, 2009)

...


----------

